# Social App that syncs between devices?



## tstrebeck (Oct 22, 2012)

So I recently got a Nexus 7. On my G Nex, I use Scope for my Facebook and Twitter needs, and when I got the Nexus 7, naturally that was the social app I installed. However, it is a bit frustrating that they don't sync where I last read in my timeline. Is there a social app out there that syncs where you last left off? I figured I would ask here before I started randomly installing a bunch of apps! Thanks!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

trillian, maybe


----------



## tstrebeck (Oct 22, 2012)

Isn't Trillian only for messaging?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

it supports Twitter and Facebook, but since I don't use either, I can't say much else.


----------

